

Apple says one of Adobe Photoshop's custom shapes is an Apple trademark image - mdasen
http://cagan327.blogspot.com/2009/01/apple-says-one-of-adobe-photoshops.html

======
wallflower
Anonymous comment: "Also, the financial chart icon points in the wrong
direction."

------
Herring
That desktop makes me shudder. How do you keep track of so many open programs
without multiple desktops?

And it's a laptop too, ugh.

------
kwamenum86
Sorry Apple. I am pretty sure the Mayans got to that one first.

